# jvc tv power on but no picture



## OSCARALEJANDRO (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello I have a JVC tv model LT42X579 that when I turn it on all I get its a solid blue light but no image, have replaced the power supply already and have try the procedure of holding the side buttons (menu-vol-) but still a no go, anyone has any ideas as to what might be wrong with it


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't know that power would have been my first choice, especially if it appears to be powering on. Three basic parts to a TV: power, video circuit, and the screen.


----------

